# مصري: شنو السالفة؟



## eac

مراحب يا منتدييون اعزاء،

كيف يقول المصريون «شنو السالفة؟»، يعني أستفسار عام بخصوص أمر معين.

ألف شكر!


----------



## Schem

ده تخمين مني فقط لا غير: إيه القصة؟


----------



## cherine

ممكن أيضًا:
إيه الحكاية؟ إيه الموضوع؟ إيه الأخبار؟


----------



## Kinan

Also, في ايه؟


----------



## Ahmed.

ممكن نقول : هوا في إيه؟؟
او
في ايه يا إخوانا ؟


----------



## إسكندراني

وممكن كمان نقول «إيه اللي حاصل»ـ


----------



## Accent lover

السّلام عليكم
كل اللي قاله الاخوة أنا ممكن استخدمه
لكن بالنسبة لي
هو ايه الحكاية؟ أو في ايه؟


----------

